# Για σερμπέτια (για να πάνε κάτω τα φαρμάκια)



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

Το *σερμπέτι* το έχουμε πάρει από το τούρκικο _şerbet_. Οι Τούρκοι το πήραν από το αραβικό شربة [sharba(t)] «ποτό», από το شرب [shariba] «ήπια». 

Μη με ρωτήσετε τι είναι σήμερα στην Ελλάδα το σερμπέτι. Ένα ηδύποτο είναι το γενικό και αόριστο που θα πω. Εδώ πάντως η Αναστασία Λαμπρία φαίνεται να ξέρει να το φτιάχνει με παραδοσιακό τρόπο, όπως λέει και στο *sharbat or sherbet* η Wikipedia:
a popular Middle Eastern and South Asian drink that is prepared from fruits or flower petals. It is sweet and served chilled. It can be served in concentrate form and eaten with a spoon or diluted with water to create the drink.​
Σαν άνθρωπος των σαλονιών και των ακριβών εστιατορίων (not!) μπορώ να σας πω για το *σορμπέ*, που είναι η γρανίτα που σερβίρουν ανάμεσα σε δυο κύρια πιάτα για να καθαρίσουν τα μέσα μας από το ένα και να ετοιμαστούν να υποδεχτούν το επόμενο. Το _σορμπέ_ βέβαια το πήραμε από το γαλλικό _sorbet_ (< ιταλικό _sorbetto_ και πάλι < τουρκικό _şerbet_). Οι Άγγλοι το γράφουν κι αυτοί *sorbet*, αλλά βέβαια το προφέρουν ['sɔ:beɪ].

Το αγγλικό *sherbet* ['ʃə:bət] είναι κι αυτό κάπως διαφορετικό. Πρόκειται για αναβράζουσα σκόνη (*sherbet powder*: a preparation of bicarbonate of soda, tartaric acid, sugar, etc., variously flavoured, for making an effervescing drink [OED]) που ή τη ρίχνεις σε νερό και έχεις αναψυκτικό ή βουτάς μέσα της σαλιωμένο δάχτυλο ή γλειφιτζούρι.

Στη βορειοαγγλική της εκδοχή λέγεται *kali* (από το _alkali_ ['ælkəlaɪ]) και προφέρεται ['keɪlaɪ]. Πολλοί θυμούνται τη σκόνη από τα παιδικά τους χρόνια, αλλά αναρωτιούνται πώς γράφεται μια και δεν βρίσκεις τη λέξη στα λεξικά, ούτε καν στο OED! Την έχει όμως η Wikipedia στο *sherbet*, μαζί με ιδανική φωτογραφία:





Έχει περιγραφές σε παλιότερα βιβλία, όπως αυτό:
http://books.google.com/books?id=K7zzJQ0r7XMC&pg=PA294#v=onepage&q&f=false
αλλά και σε βιβλία με αναμνήσεις από τον μεσοπόλεμο. 

Uncle Teddy was smashing. He had a cheeky smile and chuckled about everything, even things nobody else thought funny. He would pick me up and whirl me round and then, when no one was looking, slip a packet of powdered kali or a Sherbet Dip into my hand. When I said ‘Thank you’ he pretended that he was not the one who had put it there and would feign surprise. The kali came as a fizzy powder in a twisted packet so that you could dip your finger in it. It took ages to suck the powder off. Sherbet Dips had a ready-made cardboard cylinder to hold the powder and a stick of liquorice to dip in. Mum never bought either kali or Sherbet Dips: not even boiled sweets with fizzy centres. They spilt on the carpet too easily. 
_The War Comes to Witham Street_ (Jean Grundy Fanelli)


We’d buy kali in those little bags; it was like coloured sugar. You’d eat it by dipping a licked finger in the bag and sucking the kali off. When you’d finished, you had a yellowish brown forefinger that looked like a nicotine stain. This was very desirable because it made you look like a heavy smoking adult, particularly if you had some sweet cigarettes for dessert. A liquorice pipe was not considered as sophisticated; anyway they were all floppy and very unrealistic, even from a distance. The other way to eat kali, avoiding a yellow finger and giving the game away to your Mam, was to bite the point off the bag and allow the crystals to pour into your upturned mouth, like feeding a pate de foie gras goose with a funnel. Kali was not to be confused with sherbet, which was sold in cardboard tubes covered in yellow paper with a liquorice straw stuck in the end. Miss Pring told us that on the Holy crusades a chap called Saladin had saved King Richard’s life by giving him sherbet.
_My Best Cellar: An Autobiography Up to the Age of Eleven - and Other Stuff_ (Wilf Lunn)​
Μια και είδαμε τις ετυμολογίες των σερμπετιών, μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε ότι το _kali_ (του _alkali_) σημαίνει «σόδα» στα αραβικά, και συγκεκριμένα είναι η τέφρα θαλάσσιων φυτών που ήταν οι πρώτες πηγές σόδας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2011)

Η Αναστασία Λαμπρία απλώς παραπέμπει στο βιβλίο της Μαριάννας Γερασίμου Η οθωμανική μαγειρική.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

Ξέρεις τι παθαίνεις από το πολύ σερμπέτι; Μεθάς!

*kalied, kaylied:* drunk. (αργκό της δεκαετίας του 1930)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 5, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και σύντομο, εδώ. Αντιγράφω:
*Sherbet is made from fruit juices or extracts of flowers or herbs, combined with sugar and water (and sometimes vinegar) to form a syrup that is thinned at any later time with water, ice or even snow.* As alcohol is forbidden in Islam, sherbet became one of the most important beverages in Muslim cultures—even part of everyday language. In Egyptian Arabic, for example, “dammu sharbaat” (“his blood is sherbet”) is a compliment to a sweet disposition. Children are “sharbaataat”—“cuties” or “sweethearts.” Coffee or tea can be served “sharbaat,” which means “very sweet.” In Central and South Asia, sharbat is used as a given name, and one of National Geographic magazine’s most famous cover photographs is the face of Sharbat Gula of Afghanistan.​
Σε βιβλίο που μετέφρασα πρόσφατα από τα τουρκικά, σε αρραβώνες ζευγαριού η οικογένεια του γαμπρού (από Ντιγιαρμπακίρ, άρα Κουρδιστάν) κερνούσε şerbet τους επισκέπτες για το καλό - αυτό το μετέφρασα «σερμπέτια», γιατί δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με σορμπέ, ήταν κάπως σαν βυσινάδα, ένα πράγμα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ξέρεις τι παθαίνεις από το πολύ σερμπέτι; Μεθάς!
> 
> *kalied, kaylied:* drunk. (αργκό της δεκαετίας του 1930)



Κι από το πολύ σεκλέτι, το ρίχνεις στον ναργιλέ.

*kalian, kalioun*: (kaleon, kalliyun, kalyan). Αlso calean, callean, calleoon [Pers. kaliān, Arab. qalyān, qalyūn.] 
A Persian form of the hookah or narghile, a tobacco-pipe in which the smoke passes through water.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2011)

Από την ίδια σελίδα της Palavra, για να μην αφήσουμε παραπονεμένα τα *σιρόπια*:

One variant, Arabic _sharbah_ (essentially “a drink”), gave Turkish _şerbet_ (and Persian and Hindi _sharbat_) and our _sherbet_. Another, _shurb_ (literally “a drinking”), followed trading ships back west with Portuguese _xarope_, giving Medieval Latin _sirupus_ and our own rather Greek-looking *syrup*. 

*syrup*
late 14c., from O.Fr. _sirop_ (13c.), and perhaps from It. _siroppo_, both from Arabic _sharab_ "beverage, wine," lit. "something drunk," from verb _shariba_ "he drank" (cf. sherbet). Sp. _jarabe, jarope_, O.Prov. _eissarop_ are from Arabic; It. _sciroppo_ is via M.L. _sirupus_.
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=syrup&searchmode=none


----------



## sarant (Oct 5, 2011)

Ναι, δηλαδή σιρόπι και σερμπέτι είναι αδερφάκια (ή έστω θείος κι ανιψιός)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2011)

Η δική μου απορία είναι το şorolop "γκλουπ γκλουπ" είναι ηχομιμητικό για όταν πίνουμε κάτι σοροπιαστό;


----------

